# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Shqiptari masakron njerez ne Finlande

## the admiral

sot rreth ores 10:15 nje 43 vjeçare i veshur me te zeza, ka filluar te qelloje mbi njerezit ne supermerkatin "sello" ne qytetin espoo, pak km larg nga helsinki.
kater te vrare dhe disa te plagosur eshte bilanci i deritanishem.
mendohet qe vrasesi te kete qene nje punetor i ketij supermerkati i cili ishte pushuar nga puna para pak kohesh.
personi ne fjale ka arritur te largohet dhe po kerkohet nga policia akoma ne keto momente.

finlanda eshte nje vend relativisht i qete, por qarkullojne shume arme, per shkak te pasionit te perhapur per gjuetine...

----------


## martini1984

> sot rreth ores 10:15 nje 43 vjeçare i veshur me te zeza, ka filluar te qelloje mbi njerezit ne supermerkatin "sello" ne qytetin espoo, pak km larg nga helsinki.
> kater te vrare dhe disa te plagosur eshte bilanci i deritanishem.
> mendohet qe vrasesi te kete qene nje punetor i ketij supermerkati i cili ishte pushuar nga puna para pak kohesh.
> personi ne fjale ka arritur te largohet dhe po kerkohet nga policia akoma ne keto momente.
> 
> finlanda eshte nje vend relativisht i qete, por qarkullojne shume arme, per shkak te pasionit te perhapur per gjuetine...


Servus.
Sipas informacioneve te para te pakonfirmuara ka qene xhelozia.
Trenat jane ndaluar dhe komplet zona e rrethuar.
Gjynaf ne vitin e ri.

----------


## the admiral

> Servus.
> Sipas informacioneve te para te pakonfirmuara ka qene xhelozia.
> Trenat jane ndaluar dhe komplet zona e rrethuar.
> Gjynaf ne vitin e ri.


tani degjova perseri lajmet.
eshte e vertete. mendohet edhe nga xhelozia, sepse nje femer e paska qelluar dy here ne koke nga afer....

mendja eshte gje e madhe!!!

----------


## Shaboni

Vrasesi eshte kosovar.
Ai quhet Ibrahim Shkupolli, 43 vjec dhe ka vrare fillimisht per motive xhelozie.

----------


## martini1984

> Vrasesi eshte kosovar.
> Ai quhet Ibrahim Shkupolli, 43 vjec dhe ka vrare fillimisht per motive xhelozie.


Nuk e di eshte shqiptar apo jo.
@Admiral
Ty te detyrohem dicka,per korrektese.
lg

----------


## gerrard73

*Tragjedia ne Finlande, vetevritet autori shqiptar* 


Vret ish-gruan, kryen nje masaker ne nje qender tregtare dhe me pas vret veten. 
Keshtu ka ndodhur ne Finlande, kur shqiptari i Kosoves, Ibrahim Shkupolli 43-vjec me precedente penale, ka kryer keto akte te renda, pikerisht ne prag te nderrimit te viteve.

43-vjecari ka hapur zjarr ne qendren tregtare ne Espoo, ne perifieri te Helsinkit, duke shkaktuar vrasjen e kater njerezve, mes qindra klienteve qe ndodheshin ne ndertese.

Shqiptari i Kosoves kishte vrare ne banese ish-gruan, e cila ishte punonjese ne qendren ku ndodhi tragjedia. Ne fund Shkupolli i dha fund jetes se tij.

Nga e gjithe kjo ngjarje pati 6 te vdekur dhe shume te plagosur, nderkohe paniku mes njerezve ne ato momente tmerri ka qene i madh.

Policia nderkohe ka nisur hetimet per te zbardhur motivet e verteta qe e cuan shqiptarin e Kosoves drejt masakres dhe dhenies fund te jetes se tij.

top channel

----------


## sdi-gja

*Gezuar Vitin e Ri Finlande, nga Shqiptaret.* 

Ju lutem, na jepni me shume viza  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> *Tragjedia ne Finlande, vetevritet autori shqiptar* 
> 
> 
> Vret ish-gruan, kryen nje masaker ne nje qender tregtare dhe me pas vret veten. 
> Keshtu ka ndodhur ne Finlande, kur shqiptari i Kosoves, Ibrahim Shkupolli 43-vjec me precedente penale, ka kryer keto akte te renda, pikerisht ne prag te nderrimit te viteve.
> 
> 43-vjecari ka hapur zjarr ne qendren tregtare ne Espoo, ne perifieri te Helsinkit, duke shkaktuar vrasjen e kater njerezve, mes qindra klienteve qe ndodheshin ne ndertese.
> 
> Shqiptari i Kosoves kishte vrare ne banese ish-gruan, e cila ishte punonjese ne qendren ku ndodhi tragjedia. Ne fund Shkupolli i dha fund jetes se tij.
> ...


Me ato qe lexova sipas lajmeve te fundit,ka qene kriminel qe me perpara.Ka vrare dy punonjese me plumb kokes.KAFSHE srry BISHE.
Identitetin se di akoma.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Ore ky paska qen Shqiptar une si besoja as vetës se me tha një Gjerman që ka qen Shqiptar por unë në asnjë menyr si besova.

Ptuuuuuuuu.._

----------


## bindi

Shume keq...!Kjo eshte edhe nje arye me shume ,qe EU te na shikoj me nje sy tjeter...!
Sidomos kur raste te ketilla, dhe te tjera, qe perbejne precedent kriminal jane nje imazh i keq 
per ne shqiptaret, kur ke parasysh faktin qe shqiptaret aspirojn te integrohen ne BE...!

----------


## Erlebnisse

E degjova edhe une e me erdhi shume keq. 

Kishte kater te vdekur e pakta: 3 burra e nje grua.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> *Tragjedia ne Finlande, vetevritet autori shqiptar* 
> 
> 
> Vret ish-gruan, kryen nje masaker ne nje qender tregtare dhe me pas vret veten. 
> Keshtu ka ndodhur ne Finlande, kur shqiptari i Kosoves, Ibrahim Shkupolli 43-vjec me precedente penale, ka kryer keto akte te renda, pikerisht ne prag te nderrimit te viteve.
> 
> 43-vjecari ka hapur zjarr ne qendren tregtare ne Espoo, ne perifieri te Helsinkit, duke shkaktuar vrasjen e kater njerezve, mes qindra klienteve qe ndodheshin ne ndertese.
> 
> Shqiptari i Kosoves kishte vrare ne banese ish-gruan, e cila ishte punonjese ne qendren ku ndodhi tragjedia. Ne fund Shkupolli i dha fund jetes se tij.
> ...


Bobobo edhe kosovar! E si gjithmone i quajne kombesi shqipetare...
Me vjen keq per ngjarjen ne pergjithsi e akoma me keq qe qenka edhe i joni ky maskara i cmendur.

----------


## sdi-gja

ne Amerike: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34640375...d_news-europe/

----------


## Traboini

Qe edhe nje faqe e zeze para Vitit te RI:http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,581578,00.html?test=latestnews

----------


## angert

Duhet kerkuar shkaqet ne hollsi   se qka ka ndodhur  dhe ku jan arsyet  e  ktyre   vrasjeve kaq tragjike

----------


## sdi-gja

> Duhet kerkuar shkaqet ne hollsi   se qka ka ndodhur  dhe ku jan arsyet  e  ktyre   vrasjeve kaq tragjike


Po ta thom une: ka lujt mendh krimineli.

----------


## martini1984

> Qe edhe nje faqe e zeze para Vitit te RI:http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,581578,00.html?test=latestnews


C'far fytyre e qelbet.
Ti angert kerko rrethanat,apo shkaqet.

----------


## drenicaku

Ishte njeri i njohur per policin edhe me heret,harambash hesapi,na i qiten faqen e zez,jo tani po na e ka inati evropa,po mir na e ban se nuk jemi ne per evrop ne jemi per arabistan.

----------


## angert

Por po harrojmë se  kohet e fundit  shqiptarët  si ne kosove e ne shqiperi   jan nje krize morale  ne pergjithsi   apo jo 

    kjo krize esht morale   dhe  krizat sjellin pasoja te tilla   mendoj se  te shqiptarët po ndodhin disa  fenomene   vrasje dhe dhune    q e te lene pa tekst  te habisin
dhe kjo po deshmon se ne si popull  si njerz    duhet te  kthehemi  ma teper  nga vetvetja dhe kontrolli  ndaj vetvetes  ne te gjith e dijme se  q' po ndodhe  kohet e fundit   ne popullin tone  , si ne shqiperi si ne kosove,   po ka      vrasje dhe  konflikte te pa fund     dhe kjo te ben me mendue  se   ka diqka  qe nuk esht ne rregull  me ne  pa dyshim se po    sepse vrasjet nuk bejne  pjese ne  diqka  qe mund te quhet  normale    enjerzore  

prandaj fenomenin e shqiptarve     duhet studjuar ne hollsi  nga  ekspertet
shqiptarë  sepse  imazhi  i keq  per shqiptarë  po  perhapet ne gjith boten duke i cilsuar si njerz agresiv qe  zgjedhjen eproblemit e bejne me armën  prandaj  duhet te  tjetersohemi  ne ket bote  ejete  me plot shanse    per te jetuar ne paqe e te lumtur  me gezime   ku jeta lulzon dhe  njrzit mund te  jetojne jeten   ma te mire kur  civilizimi po zhvillohet  
nuk  esht e nevojshme  ashpersia  ,dhe zgjedhja e problemit  duhet te behet ne menyra tjera  paqsore     

por  te kerkohen shkaqet perse jemi te tille  kaq  te eger  e te rrembyer  kaq  gjaknxehte    perse jemi  kaq  te ashper 
kaq te rrembyeshem   dhe  a ka menyra  tjera per tu zgjedhur problemi   dhe cilat jan ato menyra    civilizuese  paqsore  me te mira per   tu  zgjidhur  problemet  por jo me vrasje  

perse shqiptarët jan kaq  gjaknxehte dhe kaq te rrembyer    dhe  problemit i zgjedhin me armen    , a ka   menyra  tjera qe  problemet te mos zgjedhen pa    pushkë e pistoleten   por me arsyen

----------


## jeta eshte loje

si jeni ba ju more sa ban dicka shiptari o burra vuuuuuuuuuuuu vuuuuuuuuuuuu, po rrini aty ku jeni more buth mutaaaaaaaaaaaa se nuk merrni vesht gja ju,, keto gjera ndodhin ne te gjithe boten dhe ne nuk jemi te vetmit qe e beri nje shqipe dhe u ba nami,,ketu po bejne dashni me vajzat e po vrasin djemt e vajzat e tyre ,e  po i bajne copa copa e ju se vravi nje shqipe 6 veta me vrap o burra,,turp tju vije,, lat nam. nuk paragjykon askush po ne e kemi ne tru ooooooooooooohhh na paragjykojne tetjeret
 prandaj nuk ecim si te tjeret ne se kemi mbetur me ate fjlaen e vjeter,oh na paragjykojne te tjeret tung rroft shqiperija e madhe

----------

